# Text in (mehrteiliges) Logo schreiben



## Klappspaten (15. September 2008)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem: Für unser Abishirt wollen wir das bestehende Abilogo mit den ganzen Namen füllen, sodass man das Logo am Ende wieder erkennt, aber nur durch die Anordnung der Namen, nicht aber durch die Grafik selbst (die soll am Ende verschwinden).

Beispiel:
http://maggys-site.blogspot.com/2007/04/abigag-und-ball.html

Ich habe schon hier im Forum recherchiert und herausgefunden, dass man das wohl mit Pfaden realisieren kann. Ich habe nun aus dem Logo ausgewählt und in einen Pfad umgewandelt. Wenn ich jetzt mit dem Textauswahlwerkzeug auf eine Stelle im Logo klicke (die auch durch den Pfad erfasst wurde), dann wird nur dieser Teil vom Logo, nicht aber das ganze Logo für den Text erfasst.

Wie krieg ich das hin?

Danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2008)

Da Photoshop kein Satzprogramm ist kann man solche Effekte nur begrenzt durchführen.
In DTP Programmen kann man den Text Bilder umfließen lassen indem man Pfade nutzt. Mir ist eine solche Funktion im PS nicht bekannt.

Quark Xpress, Adobe Indesign beherrschend solche Textmanipulationen. Es muß aber nicht so ein teures Programm. Scribus ist ein open source DTP Programm.

Im Anhang befindet sich ein kleines Tutorial Video.

Ich glaube das ich im Video vergessen habe das das Eigenschaften Fenster von Haus aus nicht aktiv ist. "Rechtsklick auf das Objekt -> Klick auf Eigenschaften" öffnet das Eigenschaften Fenster. Man kann es offen lassen. Es zeigt die Optionen für jedes gerade ausgewählt Objekt an.


----------



## Klappspaten (29. September 2008)

Hi!

Vielen Dank für dein Eingagement und die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast. Und sorry, dass meine Antwort so lange auf sich warten lassen hat. Ferien und so.

In Photoshop gibt es ein Pfadtool - man kann sogar eine Auswahl zum Pfad machen - kein Problem also für ein Logo. Allerdings ist dort immer das Problem, dass er die "Aussparung" des Buchstaben A nicht erkennt - und einfach "drüberschreibt".

Gibt es so eine Erkennung bei Scribus auch? Wenn ich die Grafik habe - kann ich dann dort Text hineinschreiben?

Danke für deine Hilfe!

LG,
David


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. September 2008)

Jaja.. Schule. Ferien sind was schönes 
Aber zum Thema: Ich bin nicht sicher ob wir vielleicht aneinander vorbeireden.
Du schreibst vom Pfadtool, damit kann man Text an einem Pfad ausrichten. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie Du Dir das jetzt vorstellst, aber wie willst Du ein Textfeld füllen, wenn der Text am  Rahmen entlangfließt?
Hast Du Dir das Video angeschaut? Normalerweise hätten sich Deine letzten zwei Fragen damit schon beantwortet. 



> In Photoshop gibt es ein Pfadtool - man kann sogar eine Auswahl zum Pfad machen - kein Problem also für ein Logo. Allerdings ist dort immer das Problem, dass er die "Aussparung" des Buchstaben A nicht erkennt - und einfach "drüberschreibt".
> 
> Gibt es so eine Erkennung bei Scribus auch? Wenn ich die Grafik habe - kann ich dann dort Text hineinschreiben?


----------



## Klappspaten (30. September 2008)

Hallo!

Nein, in PS kann man Text an einem Pfad ausrichten, oder den Bereich im Pfad mit Text füllen. Dazu erstellt man einen Pfad, geht in den Pfadmodus, wählt dann das Texttool und schreibt in den angegebenen Bereich.

Aber mag sein, vielleicht stehe ich auf der Leitung.


----------



## Neurodeamon (30. September 2008)

Ich arbeite wenn es um Texte geht leider nicht sehr gern mit PS. Aber da ich viel mit Druckern/Setzern zu tun habe ist das wohl normal 
Momentan habe ich nur PS 7 zur Hand und da kann man nur dem Pfad folgen. In den neueren CS Versionen kann das durchaus vorhanden sein, ich werde mich der Tatsache nicht verschließen 

Im Scribus kann man eine Grafik einlesen, dann das Textfeld setzen und schließlich dessen Rahmen modifizieren, der Text läuft dann in der Form des Rahmens entlang (siehe Video). Dabei hat man auch mehrere Möglichkeiten den Text zu kontrollieren. Das geht in der Regel genauer als in PS.


----------



## Klappspaten (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja, ich kenn mich auf dem Gebiet auch nicht sonderlich gut aus, wie du merkst. Ich werds mal versuchen - sonst muss man es halt manuell realisieren. Das geht ja zu Not auch.

Danke für deine Hilfe!

LG


----------

